
AWS Wavelength: Deliver ultra-low latency applications for 5G devices - zw123456
https://aws.amazon.com/wavelength/
======
Strudge
I wonder how this will pan out with different partnerships. If we want say gcp
on Verizon or aws on T-Mobile, will that ever happen or will you have to
choose between preferred cloud provider and preferred cell provider?

I guess this becomes a critical reason to do everything in plain k8s or
whatever and avoid using any cloud provider paas stuff.

------
Strudge
Why 5G? Shouldn't this be applicable to any cell connection? 5G is about
throughput, not latency. So if I need to run some low bandwidth latency
sensitive app over 4G, can I?

~~~
n3k5
> _5G is about throughput, not latency._

For now. But in the longer term, the telcos are promising lower latencies. I
think the magic search term for entering the relevant rabbit-hole is URLLC.

Seems like the main factor in Wavelength's latency reduction is edge
computing; from a technical perspective, that should work just as well with 4G
user equipment. But once you have a single-digit ping, shaving off an extra
couple of milliseconds becomes noticeable. So while the strong emphasis on
'5G' may largely be marketing hype, it's at least not complete bologna.

------
kyriakos
I am at a point where I need to read at least 3 paragraphs just to understand
what a new AWS service does.

~~~
derision
The first two sentences are pretty concise..

"AWS Wavelength enables developers to build applications that deliver single-
digit millisecond latencies to mobile devices and end-users. AWS developers
can deploy their applications to Wavelength Zones, AWS infrastructure
deployments that embed AWS compute and storage services within the
telecommunications providers’ datacenters at the edge of the 5G networks"

